# Newby from sunny Spain



## Jaicigy (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello, slipperlovers!
I am a recently started fanatic for orchids and am especially crazy about the Paphios.

I live in Barcelona, Spain and can still enjoy nice sunny weather with temperatures around 21-23 degrees Celcius.

Have a small collections of orchids by now, all within doors, living room and bedroom with natural and Led supported light.

Here is a specie I received today in what I consider good shape, Paphiopedilum Margie Goward Black Jack:




Hopefully I make it bloom next year.

Enjoy a lot reading your stories and admiring your orchids.

Have a great day!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2017)

That is a pretty plant. Be sure to post a photo when this hybrid blooms.

And welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## abax (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome to Slippertalk from Kentucky.


----------



## Jaicigy (Oct 24, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> That is a pretty plant. Be sure to post a photo when this hybrid blooms.
> 
> And welcome to Slippertalk!





abax said:


> Welcome to Slippertalk from Kentucky.



Thanks!

Yes, if all goes well it should produce a very lovely dark red flower.

Any special tips, advice for it?


----------



## Secundino (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome from Las Palmas!


----------



## Jaicigy (Oct 24, 2017)

Secundino said:


> Welcome from Las Palmas!



:clap: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome from NYC.


----------



## Jaicigy (Oct 24, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Welcome from NYC.





Thnx

Today I received some EBay purchases of Paphiopedilums and transplanted them to a Lechuza self watering pot with also own stoney substratum, let’s see if the orchids accept it and feel fine in it




Soon more..


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jaicigy (Oct 29, 2017)

My first Paphiopedilum that might flower at home...Paphiopedilum Concolor..looking forward to it!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 1, 2017)

welcome.
Take care with the self watering pot.


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 2, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> welcome.
> Take care with the self watering pot.



Thanks!
I have also some Cattleyas in it and they are giving a good sign of settlement and development..one already growing a flower.


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 3, 2017)

By struck of luck found this in excellent condition second hand manual of the famous Paphs grower’s manual..it is even signed by the master himself on March 2011


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2017)

thats a great find.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2017)

Lucky you!


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 4, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Lucky you!



Thnx!
Book is nice, clear, interesting..too bad there is no newer, up to date version


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 4, 2017)

Jaicigy said:


> My first Paphiopedilum that might flower at home...Paphiopedilum Concolor..looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk




A week has passed and it looks promising 





Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a question directed to other buyers of orchids from a distance.
Bought via Ebay 3 orchids that were according to tracking info sent on the 24th of Oktober but still not delivered...I am getting worried for the health of these plants. What would be a reasonable limit to put upon waiting and accepting the package?
I am really already thinking about refusing it and at least claim a refund for the price of items..unfortunately not on shipping costs I guess

Looking forward to some opinions, thanks in advance!


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 6, 2017)

Very pleased with the flower


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 8, 2017)

Still beautiful


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2017)

Jaicigy said:


> I have a question directed to other buyers of orchids from a distance.
> Bought via Ebay 3 orchids that were according to tracking info sent on the 24th of Oktober but still not delivered...I am getting worried for the health of these plants. What would be a reasonable limit to put upon waiting and accepting the package?
> I am really already thinking about refusing it and at least claim a refund for the price of items..unfortunately not on shipping costs I guess
> 
> Looking forward to some opinions, thanks in advance!



Do you have a tracking service from this vendor? Do you know if/when it was sent?


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks SlipperFan for your response.
As indicated I have tracking info and it was sent on the 24th as mentioned..
Maybe because of Brexit or whatever it takes longer but the problem is the responsibility..would hate the hassle of having to send back and all..


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2017)

I think I'd contact the seller again.


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 13, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> I think I'd contact the seller again.



Due to lack of interest on part of and horrible, slow communication with seller I did a claim for refund and got it...good thing payment was done with Paypal..a shame but sometimes you just deal with sellers who are only in it for the money and little more ..


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2017)

Sometimes stuff from China takes a long time, but the prices are great.


----------



## troy (Dec 11, 2017)

Welcome!! There are lots of culture tips on this site, very nice concolor!!


----------



## Jaicigy (Dec 12, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Sometimes stuff from China takes a long time, but the prices are great.



I will not buy from outside of EU, at least no full plants..the paper work and time to receive them makes it not worthy and too risky.



troy said:


> Welcome!! There are lots of culture tips on this site, very nice concolor!!



Thanks, yes will check it out 

Have a nice day


----------



## troy (Dec 12, 2017)

The beurocratic b.s. of shipping and receiving, mmeehhh


----------

